# BB30 crankset on frame with threaded bracket ??



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

Is it possible to use a BB30 crankset on a frame made for a threaded bottom bracket? I'd like to run a Force compact crankset on my 2008 Lemond Zurich, which takes a 68mm English BB. I know I can use an Apex crankset, but there seems to be no equivalent of Force in Apex. Thanks


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Nope. Bb30 wont work in a non bb30 frame.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Check out the Rotor BSA30 bottom bracket. It converts a BSA threaded bottom bracket to BB30.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

AlphaDogCycling said:


> Check out the Rotor BSA30 bottom bracket. It converts a BSA threaded bottom bracket to BB30.


That one converts it the wrong way.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

You can just use the Sram Force GXP crankset. Unless you are asking cause you just happen to have a BB30 crank sitting around.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

AlphaDogCycling said:


> Check out the Rotor BSA30 bottom bracket. It converts a BSA threaded bottom bracket to BB30.


No, it doesn't. Rotor has a BB that converts BSA into a 30mm spindle, but that spindle is not 68mm wide like BB30.

Rotor doesn't make BB30 cranks. They make a crank (3D+) with a 30mm x 90mm axle that will fit into a BB30 if you put enough spacers outside of it.

BB30 cranks have 68mm exposed spindles that are 30mm thick. A BSA BB shell is 68mm wide and 32mm in diameter. 1mm of clearance is not enough for a set of bearings.


----------



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

*Thanks*



forge55b said:


> You can just use the Sram Force GXP crankset.


Thanks much for that - I didn't know they were available. Performance Bike has them.


----------

